
Math is why Elon Musk’s companies keep doing what others don’t think possible - jseliger
https://qz.com/972118/simple-math-is-why-elon-musks-companies-keep-doing-what-others-dont-even-consider-possible/
======
curtis
From the article:

> _According to Musk’s calculations, he could undercut existing launch
> companies by building a modest-sized rocket that would cater to a part of
> the market that specialized in carrying smaller satellites and research
> payloads to space._

I think this must be describing the Falcon 1, which was not an economically
successful design, although it appears to have been an effective testbed for
the the Merlin rocket engine. The Falcon 9 is in no way a modest-sized rocket
by modern standards.

So anyway, I don't think the article is wrong exactly, but I think it may be
overstating the case.

